# İç ve Dış Tehditler > AB, Avrupa Birligi ve Türkler >  Avrupa Parlamentosu'nun

## iputisamo

AVRUPA PARLAMENTOSUğNUN SABIKALI MİLLETVEKİLİ 

Sizlere, Avrupa Parlamentosuğnun İsveçli bir üyesini takdim ediyorum.

Adı: Maria Carlshamre

Yaşı: 48

üğrenimi: Gazetecilik Fakültesi mezunu.

İş Deneyimi: Gothenburg üniversitesiğnde felsefe öğretmenliği, İsveç TV-4ğde yönetmenlik, Moderna Tider gazetesinde muhabirlik, TV-4ğde belgesel film yapımcılığı, Dagens Nyheter gazetesinde politika yazarlığı yapmış. 1996ğda İsveçğte, Yılın Gazetecilik Büyük üdülünü kazanmış.

Siyasi Deneyimi: İsveç Liberal Partisi üyesi, milletvekili. İsveç Meclisiğnde Sivil üzgürlükler Komisyonu, Adalet ve İçişleri Komisyonu ve Kadın Hakları Komisyonu üyesi. 13.06.2004 seçimlerinde, Avrupa Parlamentosuğna seçilmiş. Parlamenterliği sürüyor.

İşte bu bilgili, yetenekli ve deneyimli Avrupa Parlamentosu üyesi Maria Carlshamre, bir kişiyle ortak olduğu bir Televizyon Film üretim şirketinin, 2003 yılında iflas etmiş olduğunu resmen duyurdu. şirketin alacaklıları, hileli iflas iddiasıyla dava açtılar. Duruşmalar sonunda İsveç mahkemesi, Maria Carlshamreğyi hileli iflas, şirket hesaplarında sahtekarlık ve ödenmemiş bir yığın vergi borcu nedeniyle suçlu buldu. şirketin 380 bin Kron (yaklaşık 48 bin dolar) değerindeki mal varlığı da hiçbir iz bırakmadan ortadan kaybolmuştu! İsveç mahkemesi, Avrupa Parlamentosuğnda bir milletvekili olduğunu göz önünde tutarak, hapis cezası yerine, Maria Carlshamreğyi 40,000 Kron (yaklaşık 5 bin dolar) para cezasına çarptırdı. Ceza onandı.

21 Ekim 2005 Cuma günü, İsveç Liberal Parti Genel Başkanlığığnda Maria Carlshamre ile uzun bir görüşme yapıldı. Parti, Maria Carlshamreğnin hemen Avrupa Parlamentosuğndan istifa etmesini istiyordu. Buna, Maria Carlshamreğnin yanıtı ne oldu biliyor musunuz?

ğBen, bilerek suç işlemedim. Mahkemenin kararı, Avrupa Parlamentosuğndaki görevimi sürdürmeyi engellemez!ğ[1]

İsveç Liberal Parti Genel Başkan Yardımcısı Marit Paulsen, ki o da eski bir Avrupa Parlamentosu üyesiydi, şöyle karşı çıkıyordu:

ğYasaları çiğnemiş bir sabıkalının, Avrupa Parlamentosunda bir yasa yapıcı olarak bulunmasını doğru saymıyoruz!ğ

Sahtekarlıktan sabıkalı Maria Carlshamre ise hiç oralı değil! Medyaya verdiği demeçte şöyle diyordu:

ğSeçmenlerin oylarıyla bana verilmiş bir yetkiye sahibim. Bu yetkimin her şeyin üstünde olduğuna karar verdim!ğ[2]

Nasıl, beğendiniz mi?

Türkiyeğde, özellikle sosyal demokratların kendilerine örnek ülke olarak gördükleri İsveçğte, Avrupa Parlamentosuğna seçilen bir milletvekili hileli iflas ve şirket hesaplarında sahtekarlıktan suçlu bulunup cezaya çarptırılıyor, sabıkalı oluyor, ama yine de Avrupa Parlamentosunda koltuğunu koruyor!

Aslında ABğnin gerçek yüzünü bilenler için bu durum hiçte şaşırtıcı değildir.

1993-1995 sürecinde, iki AB Komisyonu üyesi, yani AB Hükümetinin iki bakanı, İtalyan Emma Bonino ve İspanyol Manuel Marinğin, ABğnin ğİnsani Yardım Bütçesiğ nden toplam 1 milyar dolardan fazla bir parayı hortumlamış oldukları kanıtlanmıştı. 
1998 yılında, AB Komisyonu üyesi, yani AB Hükümetinin bir bakanı olan, Fransa eski Başbakanı Edith Cressonğun sahtekarlık, yolsuzluk ve usulsüzlük yaptığı belgelenmişti. 
15 Mart 1999 yılında açıklanan bir raporla, AB Komisyonu üyelerinin tamamının, yani AB Hükümetinin tüm bakanlarının yıllarca sahtekarlık, yolsuzluk ve usulsüzlük yapmış oldukları ortaya çıkınca, AB Komisyon üyelerinin topu birden istifa etmek zorunda kalmışlardı.

Türkiyeğnin ABğci aydın yazarları, Türkiye Büyük Millet Meclisiğnde haklarında çeşitli dolandırıcılık, yolsuzluk ve usulsüzlük dosyaları bekleyen milletvekilleri ve hatta bakanların bulunduğunu sık sık yazarak bunun kabul edilemez ayıplı bir durum olduğunu vurgulamaya çalışmaktadırlar. Avrupa Parlamentosunda ve Avrupa Birliğiğnin hükümeti konumundaki AB Komisyonunda sabıkalılar, dolandırıcılar, sahtekarlar ve hortumcular cirit atarken, TBMMğde de bazı milletvekili ve bakanların haklarında yolsuzluk ve usulsüzlük dosyalarının bulunmasının nesi ayıp, neresi kabul edilemezdir?

Bizim ABğci aydın yazarlarımızın, ABğnin dolandırıcı, sahtekar ve hortumcu yüzünü ısrarla görmezlikten gelmesini sizler nasıl yorumluyorsunuz?

Türkiyeğdeki siyasetçilerin hemen hepsi neden ABğye girmek için can atıyor sanıyorsunuz?

Ne Avrupa Birliğiğnin milyonlarca Avro akıtarak, Faşist Goebbels yöntemiyle uyguladığı yoğun propaganda, ne de ABğci aydın yazarlarımızın çabaları Türk halkının ABğnin gerçek yüzünü görmesini engelleyebilecektir!

Yılmaz Dikbaş
Araştırmacı-Yazar
29 Ekim 2005, Antalya

Tel: 0242- 243 43 01
Belgegeçer: 0242- 243 11 75
Cep: 0532ğ233 31 52
E-Posta: [email protected]
Web Sitesi: www.kalinka.com.tr

----------

